# Ok, So It's Not A Horse...Not Even Real...



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey
Heres my second sketch, I kinda like this one coz it's not your average everyday creature. It's a Japanese Ninetaled fox demon known as the Kyuubi. It's mostly known from an Anime series called Naruto. I had a mad urge to draw it. "dunno why" lol


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

the nine tailed fox is also seen in the playstation game okami. beautuful game. nice drawing!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow! Thats great Hoshi!! I love that picture, it's really good!  I'd love to see more of your drawings.


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey thanx you guys  
If you want to see more of my work, then I have one other picture posted so far, its another topic in this art section called "Hey everyone, my first sketch" or something lol. anyway its by me, Hoshi so you should be able to find it


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

Whoa thats some great talent there!lol i love whatching naruto!So i really like this pic.Have you done any others?


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Hey thanx loads  I havnt done any more anime themed ones yet, Im working on a rio-ohki tenchi muyo one atm but its taking a while, as for other pics ive done a horse head, its not amazing, its in this art forum sumwhere as my first sketch or something lol  n wicked u like naruto? my friend loves it, i never realy watched it but im slowly getting into it woching vids on you tube  hmm Im guessing youve seen spirited away? judging by your lil piccy there?


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

Yeah I whatch all the anime on youtube lol. Yes I like spirited away.Which ones do you whatch?I whatch naruto,hellsing,gungrave,and a few others now and then.I used to not like them alot but now i think their really awsome.


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Wicked  I watch Tenchi muyo and naruto on you tube. On tv I used to watch outlaw star, escaflowne, gundam wing, tenchi, n a few others, hehe I love anime ^.^


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Have you guys seen Howls Moving Castle? I want to watch it, but I can't find it anywhere. I like Inuyasha, YuYu Hakusho, Blood Plus, Bleach, Trinity Blood and lots more  I wanna watch Tokyo Mew Mew....


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Woo! Me! Ive seen Howls, its realy good! I havnt seen any of the others you've ,mentioned tho lol


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

Wow i'll have to look up some of the ones you guys metioned.No i haven't seen howl yet.It looks really good though.I want to whatch it.I haven't actually whatched bleach yet but i heard it's really good from a friend.yeah animes are pretty neat ^.^


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

hehe yea it is  do you by any chance have msn? much easier to talk on there xxx


----------



## HaflingerCowGirl (May 10, 2007)

Yeah i do  but i really prefer not to say it over this so everyone can see....


----------



## *Hoshi* (Mar 12, 2007)

Ahhh lol okidoke  i used to not like every1 nowin mine but i still got random wierdos add me lol! i dnt care anymore, mines [email protected] add me if ya want


----------



## Lipizzangirl (Jun 15, 2007)

alucard said:


> the nine tailed fox is also seen in the playstation game okami. beautuful game. nice drawing!


I like it ^.^ and I LOVE that game.. still need to beat it.. I almost have.. just took a small break while my boyfriend took it back to finish it.


----------

